# The Grand Seiko Snowflake has ruined watch collecting for me



## aramingo_venango

My SBGA211 arrived last Wednesday and I haven't worn any of my other watches since. I would not recommend this watch to a new watch guy, because they very well may not purchase any other watches. I do not want to ruin the hobby for them as it has been ruined for me by Grand Seiko. 









J/K. Here are five reasons why I love this watch:

1. The dial is beautiful. My favorite time to admire it is when I'm riding the subway and I've got my hand at eye level because I'm holding on to the bar. I also like to peek at it when I should be doing other things, like focusing on a meeting I'm attending. It really is perfect, and I keep trying to find something that is out of place, but there is nothing that is out of place.

2. The bracelet is incredibly comfortable. I taught myself to resize it using the Seiko S‑926 tool and 2 great YouTube videos from the guy at Long Island Watch. After only 2 adjustments, it now remains firmly but comfortably attached to the exact correct spot on my wrist. It very rarely slides down to the base of my hand-usually only before the watch is warmed up and has "stiction" power. I will admit that I would welcome an in-clasp micro-adjust. But then I think that it would only lead me to fiddle with it unnecessarily, and that the GS bracelet is actually a "less is more" kind of thing.

3. It is the biggest watch I own, and although it fits me well, I wouldn't want to go any bigger (lug-to-lug) on my 7" wrist. The Snowflake's titanium construction makes it feel much smaller. I read Jack Forster's review of the Snowflake on Hodinkee before purchasing it, and I was skeptical of his claim that it was "almost unnoticeable." But I am finding that he is right.

4. It's got a screw down crown unlike most of my other watches. I don't have anxiety about getting it wet.

5. Two of my coworkers noticed it today (because it is so beautiful) and they questioned me no further when I said it was a Seiko. "Is it a quartz?" Nope, it's a Spring Drive! I love that Grand Seikos are secret luxury watches to us watch nerds and Japanese people. I don't know if Seiko likes this, but for me it is a big advantage over other brands in the same price range.


----------



## zaratsu

Congrats!

I'm almost 2 years in the Snowflake journey, and I still have moments where I gaze in wonder at the finishing on the dial and indices.


----------



## ROG58

I have come to love the watch more over time, however it is still very expensive.


----------



## Heljestrand

I agree it is pricey but it wears very well and very light on the wrist. I was fortunate to try one on this past Saturday at my GS AD. There happened to be another WIS there who spotted it in the case and tried it on just prior to my wearing it. Honestly the way he gushed about it I expected him to buy it on the spot. This AD got 3 of them in on the day before and sold 2 of the 3 to people on a list of GS buyers. I enjoyed the experience and it stood it's ground among the other fine watches I tried on that day to include Breitling, Ulysse Nardin, Rolex, and IWC.


----------



## RMA

Congrats, yes you can't beat the F&F of the GS and you can easily get spoiled after your first. I am on my 5th or 6th one after the past 4 years and will not wear any other brand since (I had 2 previous Roles Date's before owning GS)& never looked back since.


----------



## Allan_de_dub

RMA said:


> Congrats, yes you can't beat the F&F of the GS and you can easily get spoiled after your first. I am on my 5th or 6th one after the past 4 years and will not wear any other brand since (I had 2 previous Roles Date's before owning GS)& never looked back since.


Agreed and I know that feeling my entire rotation is GS now. I do want other watches but usually I end up selling them since they can't compare in terms of finishing.


----------



## margheriti

Think about it as saving you from watch collecting  It is indeed a beautiful watch and I adore mine to bits.


----------



## reggie747

I'm right here with you on Snowflake love. Mine's coming up 18 months old now and I still adore it.


----------



## MLJinAK

100,000% agree with this! 

I've had my titanium spring drive SBGA127 for 2 years and 8 days now. The only watch I've purchased in that time frame is a $25 Timex digital because I didn't have a digital. I don't even know where it is right now, though. 

I've been watch shopping many, many times and trying on many brands. I constantly read about watches, look at them online, etc. I just can't see myself choosing any of them over my GS. 

Owning a GS spoils the heck out of you. Not much else compares. It may take another couple years for me to get over it, but maybe it wont...?


----------



## HiggsBoson

Congratulation, beautiful watch. :-!
Personally, I think Grand Seiko are very underrated.
I sold this a while ago and boy do I regret it! :-(


----------



## Laso1

I love my GSs and my Snowflake is a favorite. I have been hooked on the Snowflake since I saw Joe Kirks in person (he had just got it) about 5 years ago. It was an instant grail for me. And though I love GS, I still wear and enjoy my lower end Seikos and my Swiss made watches as well. I don't think I could be a single brand collector, I always hated the attitide the "Rolex and Omega only" guys have. I don't want to become more of a GS Snobe than I already am. LOL


----------



## hansterr

Laso1 said:


> I love my GSs and my Snowflake is a favorite. I have been hooked on the Snowflake since I saw Joe Kirks in person (he had just got it) about 5 years ago. It was an instant grail for me. And though I love GS, I still wear and enjoy my lower end Seikos and my Swiss made watches as well. I don't think I could be a single brand collector, I always hated the attitide the "Rolex and Omega only" guys have. I don't want to become more of a GS Snobe than I already am. LOL
> View attachment 12647483


Bottom row, third from the right, is that the sbgx319? I love that watch! The bracelet doesn't look the same as the one I tried though. I think it was 37mm with an 18mm lug width.

Hmmm, that's my grail, I was at the dealer the other day enjoying that very much.

I think the snowflake is so versatile it could replace a number of watches, not too sporty but not too dressy. It just works with any situation, I'm trying to build up a collection that separates watch from purpose but this I feel is impossible when there are such beauties as that!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu

Laso1 said:


> I love my GSs and my Snowflake is a favorite. I have been hooked on the Snowflake since I saw Joe Kirks in person (he had just got it) about 5 years ago. It was an instant grail for me. And though I love GS, I still wear and enjoy my lower end Seikos and my Swiss made watches as well. I don't think I could be a single brand collector, I always hated the attitide the "Rolex and Omega only" guys have. I don't want to become more of a GS Snobe than I already am. LOL
> View attachment 12647483


Incredible collection of Seikos there!


----------



## Laso1

hansterr said:


> Bottom row, third from the right, is that the sbgx319? I love that watch! The bracelet doesn't look the same as the one I tried though. I think it was 37mm with an 18mm lug width.
> 
> Hmmm, that's my grail, I was at the dealer the other day enjoying that very much.
> 
> I think the snowflake is so versatile it could replace a number of watches, not too sporty but not too dressy. It just works with any situation, I'm trying to build up a collection that separates watch from purpose but this I feel is impossible when there are such beauties as that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It is the SBGW235 manual wind mechanical.


----------



## kalburnfall

aramingo_venango said:


> My SBGA211 arrived last Wednesday and I haven't worn any of my other watches since. I would not recommend this watch to a new watch guy, because they very well may not purchase any other watches. I do not want to ruin the hobby for them as it has been ruined for me by Grand Seiko.
> 
> View attachment 12638453
> 
> 
> J/K. Here are five reasons why I love this watch:
> 
> 1. The dial is beautiful. My favorite time to admire it is when I'm riding the subway and I've got my hand at eye level because I'm holding on to the bar. I also like to peek at it when I should be doing other things, like focusing on a meeting I'm attending. It really is perfect, and I keep trying to find something that is out of place, but there is nothing that is out of place.
> 
> 2. The bracelet is incredibly comfortable. I taught myself to resize it using the Seiko S‑926 tool and 2 great YouTube videos from the guy at Long Island Watch. After only 2 adjustments, it now remains firmly but comfortably attached to the exact correct spot on my wrist. It very rarely slides down to the base of my hand-usually only before the watch is warmed up and has "stiction" power. I will admit that I would welcome an in-clasp micro-adjust. But then I think that it would only lead me to fiddle with it unnecessarily, and that the GS bracelet is actually a "less is more" kind of thing.
> 
> 3. It is the biggest watch I own, and although it fits me well, I wouldn't want to go any bigger (lug-to-lug) on my 7" wrist. The Snowflake's titanium construction makes it feel much smaller. I read Jack Forster's review of the Snowflake on Hodinkee before purchasing it, and I was skeptical of his claim that it was "almost unnoticeable." But I am finding that he is right.
> 
> 4. It's got a screw down crown unlike most of my other watches. I don't have anxiety about getting it wet.
> 
> 5. Two of my coworkers noticed it today (because it is so beautiful) and they questioned me no further when I said it was a Seiko. "Is it a quartz?" Nope, it's a Spring Drive! I love that Grand Seikos are secret luxury watches to us watch nerds and Japanese people. I don't know if Seiko likes this, but for me it is a big advantage over other brands in the same price range.


The people I work with wouldn't even know to ask if "it was quartz" ... lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hansterr

Laso1 said:


> It is the SBGW235 manual wind mechanical.


Ah yes! It's a very good looking watch. Perfect size I think. I would have such a hard time picking out which to wear from a collection like that!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall

Laso1 said:


> I love my GSs and my Snowflake is a favorite. I have been hooked on the Snowflake since I saw Joe Kirks in person (he had just got it) about 5 years ago. It was an instant grail for me. And though I love GS, I still wear and enjoy my lower end Seikos and my Swiss made watches as well. I don't think I could be a single brand collector, I always hated the attitide the "Rolex and Omega only" guys have. I don't want to become more of a GS Snobe than I already am. LOL
> View attachment 12647483


Thought about adding the sbdb001?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Agreed, this my daughter's gift to her husband but I had to see it before it moved on of course . . .


----------



## bluedialer

drhr said:


> Agreed, this my daughter's gift to her husband but I had to see it before it moved on of course . . .


Wow you sure raised her right!

The Snowflake didn't keep me from continuing to compile a collection.... But it definitely raised the bar. Weep....


----------



## Blastar

aramingo_venango said:


> I would not recommend this watch to a new watch guy, because they very well may not purchase any other watches.


That's me, and I don't want other watches except GSs. I keep my standards on a high level. : )
One of the things that are unique to spring drive is a light reflection of second hand, as second hand is perfect, you can see long line of light reflecting on metal surface, and a little light dot on the second hand's tip. And the best moment is to see little flash turning. congrats.


----------



## SLWoodster

Would like to get a white dial watch next, been thinking about the GS. Nice collection!

As grand seiko aficionados, what do you guys think about the SCVS013 seiko spirit "blue spark"?


----------



## scjones88

The Snowflake was always top on my list for GS until I tried out the new limited SBGR305. It caught my eye immediately when I walked by the window of the Seiko boutique in NYC, so I went in and tried it on. The watch is beautiful and is unbelievably light and balanced. The Snowflake might win out though, I am more of a bracelet guy.


----------



## Foxman2k

I love my snow flake but I must say, wait until you try on an AP Royal Oak. Equally as beautiful in a completely different way. 2 watches I'll never part with.


----------



## bluedialer

That Royal Oak is on a different level, finishing, craftsmanship, and details wise. That's why it's like 3x more expensive. Bracelet is incredible, though the facets make it blingy. Dial needs to be seen in person to really know... But that photo is actually a pretty just representation.

Slow beat rate though, coming out of a wonderfully finished but somewhat outdated movement. Unless they changed it up from last I knew.

Nothing is like the Spring Drive glide, especially the blued hand over the snow field.


----------



## Foxman2k

Some pics from today


----------



## tarichar

What is the snowflake dial made of. It looks like paper.


----------



## BarracksSi

Wanted to jump in and share my new enthusiasm even if I'm not a GS owner (yet!).

I could be happy with any of these three (the black dial is amazing - "none more black"), but the Snowflake lived up to the hype that it gets on the forums.

In the past few years, I've poked around and fawned over Breitlings, Omegas, Rolexes, and a bunch of other brands, but haven't handled a Grand Seiko until this afternoon. I haven't been this vocal about a watch since... well, I'm not sure. For anything in the sub-$10k range-hell, in the sub-$50k range-their finish is astonishing, and the proportions are bang-on perfect. There is literally _nothing_ I would change.


----------



## Toothbras

It is definitely gorgeous. I wish they did dials like this (with texture) for all watches


----------



## BarracksSi

tarichar said:


> What is the snowflake dial made of. It looks like paper.


It's a mystery to me, but for a paper dial, there's a Citizen (it got posted on WUS somewhere) that uses paper on the backside of a transparent dial. I haven't seen it in person, but the pics were incredible. I'll go look for it.

[edit]
Found a decent pic, but not the same close-up shot I saw before. This was in another thread and credited to "jdmfetish". It's Washi, Japanese paper.









(this second pic is from a different source, I think)


----------



## ylekot

I watched a video of that GS spring drive and it has now become my grail watch........that smoooooth sweeping second hand is a sight to behold.....alas I wonder if my screwy affect on watches would creat havoc with that movement......sigh


----------



## tomatoes

Many come to a stop at this watch collecting hobby with GS because the brand is niche (who doesn't like to feel special?) and it's design is pure, simple and leaves nothing for the wearer to fuss and pore over. 
One can feel totally at ease amongst WIS and non-WIS with a GS on the wrist. It's irreproachable.


----------



## closeset

Nice choice!


----------



## GMT-man

Foxman2k said:


>


Extremely strange engineering on that watch. How are you supposed to tighten those hexagonal screws sunk into hexagonal holes?


----------



## noritaka

GMT-man said:


> Extremely strange engineering on that watch. How are you supposed to tighten those hexagonal screws sunk into hexagonal holes?


From the case back 

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bc0P7SoAZWD/


----------



## GMT-man

noritaka said:


> From the case back
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bc0P7SoAZWD/


Why the screwdriver slots, then? Without the useless slots you would not need to align the screw heads... :-d


----------



## daveswordfish

Its a marvelous watch! Easy to gaze at her...and gaze...and gaze.


----------



## noritaka

GMT-man said:


> Why the screwdriver slots, then? Without the useless slots you would not need to align the screw heads... :-d


It's a design and style decision as well as making them visible.


----------



## GMT-man

noritaka said:


> It's a design and style decision as well as making them visible.


I know. It is just the engineering mind of mine which keeps asking these questions...


----------



## n4rwhals

Some of these pictures make me want to get a GS w/ spring drive!


----------



## Barrister89

I love the simple elegance of these watches, nothing superfluous.


----------



## BarracksSi

Barrister89 said:


> I love the simple elegance of these watches, nothing superfluous.


Right, that's why I like them, too. It's not like Hublot or Richard Mille where they shout from across the street. Instead, a GS simply looks well-balanced, and has more details in execution that you can only see when you start looking closer. I think more work went into the Snowflake's hour markers than most companies put in the whole case.


----------



## daiKel

I've tried very hard to love Grand Seiko... but sadly overtime I bought them I end up flipping them shortly. It's clean design just doesn't work for me... although I wholeheartedly know they have superb finishing.


----------



## SLWoodster

beautiful.


----------



## BarracksSi

Jason Tsai said:


> beautiful.


Which post?


----------



## watchstar1

congratulations on your snowflake. I was in the GS AD just last week and they got one in after a long wait. I was in looking at something else but the dealer was quite proud of his acquisition and offered to show it to me. I'd never held a GS in titanium before and it truly was "light as a snowflake." Watching the sweep seconds hand was truly mesmerizing. Ironically, rather than try and pitch it to me (because I'd come to see about a GS model he didn't have) he gazed at it like he was gollum with the precious and told me he was in no hurry to sell it. First time I'd ever met an AD who wasn't keen on parting with his product lol!


----------



## sfb

Congratulations on your beautiful piece, i am a very huge fan of GS. I really think they are underated but it doesnt stop me from getting mine. At one point in my life i used to have only them on rotation. Enjoy your watch :-!


----------



## SGB

About five years ago I fell in love with the Snowflake through pictures. The dial is amazing. I went to an AD who had one in stock fully expecting to be blown away. However, the lightness of the titanium completely killed it for me. I like a watch with weight and the lightness made it feel quite insubstantial. It is because of this, I’ll never buy a watch made from titanium. 

In all these years, I’ve never seen anyone else voice this view so I’m well aware my opinion on this is very much in the minority!

I’m now a recent GS owner having bought the steel anniversary hi beat and I’m loving it. Not quite as heavy as my speedy (especially the bracelet) but I can live with that!!


----------



## SaoDavi

SGB said:


> About five years ago I fell in love with the Snowflake through pictures. The dial is amazing. I went to an AD who had one in stock fully expecting to be blown away. However, the lightness of the titanium completely killed it for me. I like a watch with weight and the lightness made it feel quite insubstantial. It is because of this, I'll never buy a watch made from titanium.
> 
> In all these years, I've never seen anyone else voice this view so I'm well aware my opinion on this is very much in the minority!
> 
> I'm now a recent GS owner having bought the steel anniversary hi beat and I'm loving it. Not quite as heavy as my speedy (especially the bracelet) but I can live with that!!


I handled the Snowflake in an AD and the lightness was very odd. I won't say "offputting" but it very different than what I was expecting.

I'm still interested in getting one, and I'm hoping the weight is something I can adjust to.

If you want a titanium watch with some heft, the Pelagos still feels substantial while being lighter than steel.


----------



## whineboy

SaoDavi said:


> I handled the Snowflake in an AD and the lightness was very odd. I won't say "offputting" but it very different than what I was expecting.
> 
> I'm still interested in getting one, and I'm hoping the weight is something I can adjust to.
> 
> If you want a titanium watch with some heft, the Pelagos still feels substantial while being lighter than steel.


I had a similar reaction to the weight and opted for the Mt. Iwate GMT instead. But I can understand why so many people are crazy about the Snowflake, it is unique, no other watchmaker has anything remotely close.


----------



## aramingo_venango

Haha this thread. I am a little embarrassed to report that I actually JUST sold my Snowflake to Takuya. 

It's still an awesome watch, but I had been fighting some doubts about it for a while. I realized it was a bit too big (both in lug-to-lug and in height) on me for the style of watch it is. And now that the weather is warm and I have started wearing shorts outside, it was feeling too dressy. 

I still have my SBGA275, which is a little smaller and a lot more casual. Absolutely no doubts about that watch.

I got an IWC Ingenieur 3239 as a white-dial replacement for the Snowflake. However, I am not impressed with the fit of its bracelet right now. If I can't manage to source another half link for it, I will probably sell it in favor of a SBGX291.


----------



## BarracksSi

aramingo_venango said:


> Haha this thread. I am a little embarrassed to report that I actually JUST sold my Snowflake to Takuya.


wtf bruh



One of my daily wearers is a PVD gold-plated Swiss watch with diamonds (they're tiny, but they're diamonds), so the Snowflake would not be my dressiest/blingiest watch.

Your SBGA275 sounds like it fits the role better for you, though. Keeping it sounds like a good plan.


----------



## zaratsu

A classic case of honeymoon watch posting.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi

whineboy said:


> I had a similar reaction to the weight and opted for the Mt. Iwate GMT instead. But I can understand why so many people are crazy about the Snowflake, it is unique, no other watchmaker has anything remotely close.


I like this one a lot too. I just wish it was a spring drive. I'm interested in the movement as much as the finishing and dial work. That smooth SD sweep is pretty nice.


----------



## johnMcKlane

BarracksSi said:


> wtf bruh
> 
> 
> 
> One of my daily wearers is a PVD gold-plated Swiss watch with diamonds (they're tiny, but they're diamonds), so the Snowflake would not be my dressiest/blingiest watch.
> 
> Your SBGA275 sounds like it fits the role better for you, though. Keeping it sounds like a good plan.


What happen .....


----------



## BarracksSi

johnMcKlane said:


> What happen .....


The OP sold his prized Snowflake.


----------



## johnMcKlane

BarracksSi said:


> The OP sold his prized Snowflake.


Yeah! But why? WHY,!!!!


----------



## BarracksSi

johnMcKlane said:


> Yeah! But why? WHY,!!!!


Check the post I quoted.

In a nutshell: Dressy dial, but too bulky to be a dress watch.


----------



## heywuwu

aramingo_venango said:


> Haha this thread. I am a little embarrassed to report that I actually JUST sold my Snowflake to Takuya.
> 
> It's still an awesome watch, but I had been fighting some doubts about it for a while. I realized it was a bit too big (both in lug-to-lug and in height) on me for the style of watch it is. And now that the weather is warm and I have started wearing shorts outside, it was feeling too dressy.
> 
> I still have my SBGA275, which is a little smaller and a lot more casual. Absolutely no doubts about that watch.
> 
> I got an IWC Ingenieur 3239 as a white-dial replacement for the Snowflake. However, I am not impressed with the fit of its bracelet right now. If I can't manage to source another half link for it, I will probably sell it in favor of a SBGX291.


I had a WTB thread up for this watch! Should've sold it to me first. Now I'll have to ask Thanh about it.


----------



## zuiko

zaratsu said:


> A classic case of honeymoon watch posting.


I'm sure we're all guilty of it to some degree. When doing some searching for my newest addition I came across this thread on the SBGH005..

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/grand-seiko-sbgh005-hi-beat-1666146.html

that surprised me because I had come across the OP of that thread's new Omega acquisitions and was again surprised to find out he'd sold two Omegas to fund the GS and had obviously (from his signature) sold this one at some point.

The story arc of our various watches make it all more interesting. It's a testament to our sometimes fickle and changing directions.


----------

